# Best Cordless Drill and Driver Combo?



## bigbuckeye

I am in the market for a new drill and driver set. I am upgrading from the Ryobi, and helped to get a more practical advice on this forum. I have limited my choices to either Makita or Milwaukee brand drill and driver combinations.


----------



## bigbuckeye

*Btw...*

Please do not limit yourself to these products if you think you have one that is a little better:thumbsup:


----------



## angus242

Try using search. This topic has been talked about and talked about and talked about and talked about and talked about and talked about and talked about and talked about and talked about and talked about and talked about and talked about.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

i think this topic has come up two or three times just this month....


----------



## KillerToiletSpider




----------



## Warren

KillerToiletSpider said:


>


Is that the new Dewalt? Looks like a nice improvement!:thumbsup:


----------



## jkonks

Warren said:


> Is that the new Dewalt? Looks like a nice improvement!:thumbsup:


 
I bet its more reliable then its past models.:w00t:


----------



## jdorpaudi

the best is mastercraft. hands down.


----------



## SEEDOO

FOR THE MONEY, SIMPLY MILWAUKEE SET OF IMPACT DRIVER AND DRILL /18 V. LI-ION/ QUICK CHARGER ARE FOR NOW BEST ON MARKET, UNDER $200 nice set with 2 batteries,, using for over year on daily bases,, never have a problem,, CPO tools, bought on e-b over year ago $179, free shipping,,


----------



## angus242

Did I mention doing a search......:whistling


----------



## SuperiorHIP

After my first bosch I have used nothing else. Google cpo bosch for some good refurbished deals.


----------



## carpentershane

I had the milwaukee lion set and was not happy with it at all. The impact had tons of torque but was slower than molasses. One battery quit taking a charge after 4 months (milwaukee replaced it) and the impact died after 10 months. Save yourself a headache and buy the contractor grade Makita kit.


----------



## bigbuckeye

Thanks for your input on this product question.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Angus, What's the search feature? I am confused. You mean we shouldn't just post whatever we are thinking? Are you actually asking us to spend a few extra minutes looking to see if the topic is or has been discussed?

Next you'll want us to put our locations in out profiles so that people will know where we are located.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

TNTSERVICES said:


> Angus, What's the search feature? I am confused. You mean we shouldn't just post whatever we are thinking? Are you actually asking us to spend a few extra minutes looking to see if the topic is or has been discussed?
> 
> Next you'll want us to put our locations in out profiles so that people will know where we are located.


You could have done a search for the search feature instead of wasting bandwidth asking it :thumbsup:


----------



## WilsonRMDL

Makita hands down. I've owned dewalts, milwaukees and older dewalts, love the makitas


----------



## Sam60

Makita, and to me worth the battery cost.
If you cant live with the high cost of replacement batteries then Ridgid. For the lifetime battery. But it falls half way between the ryobi and makita.
It would not work for me. But I still say Ryobi with the lithium batteries are the best buy for the money if you dont use often.


----------



## TNTRenovate

BCConstruction said:


> You could have done a search for the search feature instead of wasting bandwidth asking it :thumbsup:


I also did a search about wasting time posting about a search, but since I am posting about it instead of another search, I have yet wasted more bandwidth.

Help! I am caught in a search black hole.


----------



## TNTRenovate

rayh78 said:


> Makita, and to me worth the battery cost.
> If you cant live with the high cost of replacement batteries then Ridgid. For the lifetime battery. But it falls half way between the ryobi and makita.
> It would not work for me. But I still say Ryobi with the lithium batteries are the best buy for the money if you dont use often.


Ryobi is the best buy for the money if you don't use often? That makes no sense what so ever. I think that this post belongs over at DIYCHATROOM.


----------



## TNTRenovate

WilsonRMDL said:


> Makita hands down. I've owned dewalts, milwaukees and older dewalts, love the makitas


Hands down? So there is no other competition? They are it? Well then the fight is over. I will toss all of my Bosch and get a Maskita.

Thanks for saving me! :thumbsup:


----------

